

Thomas Pynchon and the Badass Luddites - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2010/04/pynchon_and_the.php

======
cma
a couple of related things worth reading if you liked this:

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/8.04/joy.html>

[http://www.amazon.com/Human-Use-Beings-Cybernetics-
Paperback...](http://www.amazon.com/Human-Use-Beings-Cybernetics-
Paperback/dp/0306803208)

------
awongh
yes, Pynchon is a true paraniod genius. a nice look at the singularity from a
literary-historical context....

